# Hunter pro hc review



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Looking for people who have been using the hunter pro hc. While I have looked at the hunter line up, I am not entirely sure between the hc and pro hc. I already have 12 zones and plan to add an additional few next year so the hc goes out of question. Also does anyone know any other obvious difference between the indoor and outdoor version, apart from the outdoor being waterproof I am assuming?

The next obvious questions is comparing it some of the "known" like a rachio3 16zone which is cheaper def and I think I might land dot at 16 zones when I add a few so it is an option. Anyone who has had a chance to compare?

For better or worse, I have not started doing my own ET calculations so I will rely on some degree on the software for optimal-ish water output.

I don't know how much it matters but I have been rehabbing my system with hunter rotors and more recently a valve so that's one thing.

Anyone has any recommendations from where to buy? Right now sprinklerwarehouse has a great sale, anyone has any recs otherwise?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I've never used the Hunter, but with that one you can control it right from the unit right? With the Rachio you have to use wifi. The Rachio 3, which I have, has physical buttons on it but they are almost useless. Only real drawback I find with the Rachio.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

TSGarp007 said:


> I've never used the Hunter, but with that one you can control it right from the unit right? With the Rachio you have to use wifi. The Rachio 3, which I have, has physical buttons on it but they are almost useless. Only real drawback I find with the Rachio.


It has wifi connectivity as well as most hunter ones do which is great to have. I am impartial to having physical buttons on the unit but want the connectivity.

@JDgreen18 hope all is well with you after the storm but you recently added a pro hc to your system right?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Yeah, I get it. I agree in principal, but considering I put mine in outside in a locked enclosure I was basically never going to use physical controls.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

I use one and I have been pretty happy with it. One thing not a lot of people mention is the Pro-HC will tell you if a solenoid is open/short circuited. From a diagnostic standpoint, I really like that. That along with using their flow meter to detect leaks is awesome.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

acampinoob said:


> I use one and I have been pretty happy with it. One thing not a lot of people mention is the Pro-HC will tell you if a solenoid is open/short circuited. From a diagnostic standpoint, I really like that. That along with using their flow meter to detect leaks is awesome.


Thank you for this. I have not been able to find good information regarding differences between different systems.

I'm rehabbing my system and will add a few things to my plumbing including a flow meter, back flow preventer and a few screens since I am on a well, so this info is great to have.


----------

